# Renting Italian Villas



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 1, 2010)

I am interested in getting information on renting villas in Italy.  Does anyone have experience with this?  Thanks.


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 1, 2010)

We have rented villas in Italy in the past...(and in other European countries)...
but you may be more interested in experiences of fellow Americans...?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 1, 2010)

sml2181 said:


> We have rented villas in Italy in the past...(and in other European countries)...
> but you may be more interested in experiences of fellow Americans...?



Anyone's experience would be a big help.  I assume a rental is a rental no matter your nationality.  One issue would be contacting a reputable broker for any rental.  So if you have something you can share, I would greatly appreciate it.  We have never been to Italy so would be looking for something near a popular tourist destination like Florence, Naples, Venice, Rome etc.  Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 1, 2010)

You might try www.vrbo.com 

Jim Ricks


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was afraid you would be interested in these areas... 

Please remember that much more than in the US (imo), you will either pay premium prices for the best homes or the best locations (not to mention the best homes at the best locations), or, you could actually end up getting VERY old and dated homes. Some peopel (Americans) think that it is European charm, or flair, but - well, just be careful. 
We have rented from travel agencies, the below websites, from brokers and from private parties. 

I would have to see if I can find our broker  - I saved their information on my previous laptop which crashed and I tried to google them but I can't seem to find them. I know I saved their information somewhere else but it may take a day...or 2.
In the meantime - you could have a look at some websites. 
VRBO may be interesting too. 

Eurocottage

Friendly Rentals

ESLWorldwide
(some offer more apartments than villas)

Easydomus

European home rentals

Have you checked Wyndham-vacations? I noticed that they have home rentals too. 

These companies do not have the homes like the American Estate Homes though. If you would prefer that - the whole (price-) picture would be completely different. 

I'll see what I have saved (I saved a lot but not everything is in English) and will send you a pm - if you like  .


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 1, 2010)

sml2181 said:


> I was afraid you would be interested in these areas...
> 
> Please remember that much more than in the US (imo), you will either pay premium prices for the best homes or the best locations (not to mention the best homes at the best locations), or, you could actually end up getting VERY old and dated homes. Some peopel (Americans) think that it is European charm, or flair, but - well, just be careful.
> We have rented from travel agencies, the below websites, from brokers and from private parties.
> ...



Thanks, either a PM or post on the board would be fine.  We don't have to be right at the prime location just a drive of an hour away would be OK.  Perhaps that will make things more manageable from a price perspective.  Maybe it won't.  Thats why I am posting the questions.


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 3, 2010)

The broker we have used in the past is retired now. The company is not doing any short term rentals anymore.

Like I mentioned earlier, not all information I have is in English, but here are some companies we, or friends or ours, have used:

Rentvillas.com
Italian Villas
Villavacations
Belvilla
Tuscany retreats
Italy rent Villas
Rent Tuscany
Villas of Distinction
Italian Style Villas

If the appearance of a home (think interiors) is important to you, I would really recommend asking specific questions. 

Hope this helps a bit. 

If you need any other more specific information, just ask - maybe I can help you out a little.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 5, 2010)

sml2181 said:


> The broker we have used in the past is retired now. The company is not doing any short term rentals anymore.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, not all information I have is in English, but here are some companies we, or friends or ours, have used:
> 
> ...




Thanks again.  I will be contacting the links you provided.


----------

